# Gute Tutorials zum Zeichnen von Pfaden?



## josDesign (25. Juni 2005)

Hallo!

Gibts irgendwo gute Tutorials, wie man mit Illustrator Pixelgrafiken nachzeichnet?


EDIT:

SO ich könnte eigentlich gleich mein eigentliches Problem hier posten...

Im Anhang habe ich eine Tornadografik welche ich vektorisieren sollte... nur wie genau?

Ich möchte das die drei oberen Flächen ineinanderverlaufen in eine gemeinsame Spitze.. wie eben in der Grafik

Könnte mir jemand vielleicht helfen?


Bitte Danke im Voraus,

jos


----------



## extracuriosity (26. Juni 2005)

Ich habe noch keine guten Tutorials gesehen, die dir beibringen, mit Pfaden zu zeichnen. Ich glaube auch, dass man das nur sehr schwer erklären kann. Man muss das irgendwie beigreifen, indem man es macht. 
Zur Grundsätzlichen Vorhergehensweise kannst du dir ja mal das Videotutorial "Exates Freistellen mit dem Zeichenstiftwerkzeug" anschauen. 
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials186782.html


----------



## Ellie (27. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

ich finde dieses Tut sehr gut erklärt:

http://www.pxlartist.de/community/modules/tutorial/index.php?sid=1&mode=&order=0

Das Verfahren ist in allen Vektorprogrammen gleich und ja, es dauert seine Zeit und geht nicht auf Klick.

Für andere Programme sollte man mit folgenden Stichworten vertraut sein:

Arbeiten mit Knoten (Beziér, Linie, glätten, symmetrisch...)
Bitmap-Bilder im Hintergrund festsetzen bzw. verankerm
Objekte und Linien erstellen.

Dier Herangehensweise ist immer von hinten nach vorne, wobei zuerst mit dem Umriss der größten Fläche begonnen wird. Dann kommen die Innenflächen, wodurch dann später die Linien entstehen. Man arbeitet sozusagen schichtweise wie ein Bildhauer.

Hoffe das hilft ein wenig.

LG,
Ellie


----------

